# Litchfield stage 1 and my11 gearbox software



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just booked my MY09 in for stage 1 and gearbox upgrade having read all the threads and owners comments,Litchfield appear very professional and knowledgeable with a super new detailed website.v excited


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Good choice mate :thumbsup: I was very impressed with their service and still loving the upgrades 

Just try and resist the new suspension upgrades...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It'll be noticably better when you get it back. :thumbsup: Good choice.


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

Mine is booked in on Monday for Stage 1 & Gearbox, can't wait!!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sure you won't be disappointed!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Yep just had that done to mine. Smooooth. No snapping off the lights. Oh and from crazy to stupid quick. lol


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

got mine done last week...the stage 1 is insane!!! i haven't tried the launch control yet. tbh don't know if i ever will but its good to know its there just incase:chuckle:

with regards to the gearbox software upgrade the car feels very composed, more like a proper auto. it changes gears smoothly and alot quicker than i remember and non of the kangaroo or mismatch gear selections i used to get at lights, roundabouts etc.


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

Had stage 1 and gearbox software today with 30k service - car is much improved. Big thanks to Iain and the team, 1st class service as always.

Martin


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

so how does it go


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Popped into Litchfield's on Friday just for a look at the Big Brake Kit and the TSW's, and left with a Stage 1 and Gearbox software. I only had the software as it wasn't booked in (for the Y-Pipe) and its still a major improvement, you wouldn't think another 70 BHP would make that much difference but it sure does - god knows what a stage 4 or 5 is like! The gearbox software is a real winner, a big, big improvement, worth every penny.


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

Power wise, it just seems to pull so much harder and the gear changes are smoother. Did 200 miles today and not once did I get caught out at low speeds from 2nd to 1st. Glad I decided not to spend £20k upgrading from an 09 to 11 plate.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Stage 1 is a superb upgrade, coupled with new gearbox software, had mine done in December and love it- if you're anything like me, I bet you'll be craving more power after driving it for a while though


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

so can't wait until 7th feb


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

off to Litchfield in the morning for stage 1 and gearbox upgrade


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm also off to Litchfields on Saturday for the gearbox software along with a service and tweak...

Looking forward to experiencing the difference


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

All sounds great fellas. I think ive deceided to keep my 10 car, instead of going for an 11 car, and will be going for a stage 2 and gearbox software. It sounds like these mods make all the difference, to an already very fast car ?. Keep the comments coming chaps, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Night and day difference....sets the beast free!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Christ there is going to be a queue - March 10th for my gearbox software - can't wait. 

I might have to look at Stage Four......I can't, I really can't.....


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

OP - good choice. Huge difference - you'll understand more the "too fast for the roads" comments better too.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has anyone had any bad experiences with the stage one? I've got the y pipe so it's a pretty cheap hp really. I'll probably go down this route just for the hell of it although I've only done 200 miles in it since I've had it and half of that was bringing it home. 

I had my focus rs mountuned and it made a huge difference to the car so it sounds like this may be fun to do as well.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd say hand on heart this is going to make more difference to your car than getting your RS mountuned.

It's also criminal not to do the gearbox software at the same time.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

If only Litchfield were closer to me I would have had this done weeks ago. I guess I will have to make a weekend of it - do they open on Saturdays?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes they do, but I think you'd need to arrange it well in advance.

Pretty sure Iain has a covered transport for collection and delivery, but I don't think it's included.

Personally I'd just make the trip. it's only twice a year and the last 30 miles of roads on the way to him are serious fun!


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anybody got there post code to hand,I can't see it on their website!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I don't think Iain likes to advertise precise location to widely - just email them and they'll send you chapter and verse.

I had the 2011 TCM update done on my 2009 car last week and it's definitely smoother, although I'm not quite as smitten by it as some appear to be because I think my gearbox has always been reasonably smooth - perhaps I was just lucky as I've never had big kangaroo type issues at low speeds. Also have stage 2 and therefore now with adjustable LC, but haven't tried it yet and may not bother.

Great service last week from Iain and his team, as always.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Leeds? that's a long drive!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mickv said:


> I don't think Iain likes to advertise precise location to widely - just email them and they'll send you chapter and verse.
> 
> I had the 2011 TCM update done on my 2009 car last week and it's definitely smoother, although I'm not quite as smitten by it as some appear to be because I think my gearbox has always been reasonably smooth - perhaps I was just lucky as I've never had big kangaroo type issues at low speeds. Also have stage 2 and therefore now with adjustable LC, but haven't tried it yet and may not bother.
> 
> Great service last week from Iain and his team, as always.:thumbsup:


Biggest difference you should notice is you can now change down to 1st on demand. The 2009-2010s are very reluctant to do that which can make pulling away at roundabouts quite tricky!


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well had stage 1 and gearbox upgrade done today---awesome everything anyone would need for road driving,seriously quick----what a car


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

MARKEER35 said:


> Well had stage 1 and gearbox upgrade done today---awesome everything anyone would need for road driving,seriously quick----what a car


Good stuff....well worth doing eh! Really brings the car alive although start saving now....you have started down the slippery slope:runaway:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

MARKEER35 said:


> Well had stage 1 and gearbox upgrade done today---awesome everything anyone would need for road driving,seriously quick----what a car


Thinking of doing the same one day (hopefully soon! )

How long does it take for everything? I've been told its around an hour?


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

mickv said:


> I don't think Iain likes to advertise precise location to widely - just email them and they'll send you chapter and verse.
> 
> I had the 2011 TCM update done on my 2009 car last week and it's definitely smoother, although I'm not quite as smitten by it as some appear to be because I think my gearbox has always been reasonably smooth - perhaps I was just lucky as I've never had big kangaroo type issues at low speeds. Also have stage 2 and therefore now with adjustable LC, but haven't tried it yet and may not bother.
> 
> Great service last week from Iain and his team, as always.:thumbsup:


OK,thanks for that,I`ll give them a ring.Just wanted to go and have a look at what cars they had in stock.


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

I am seeing a possible link here. Are all these cars 09 and coming to the end of the warranty period. I have an 09 and thinking of this next time at Litchfields. I think Iain is going to be very very busy this year.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I have 8 months left on warranty but already itching for that Stage 1


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

sw20GTS said:


> I have 8 months left on warranty but already itching for that Stage 1


A stage 1 won't affect your warranty so why not get it done?


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

twerly said:


> I am seeing a possible link here. Are all these cars 09 and coming to the end of the warranty period. I have an 09 and thinking of this next time at Litchfields. I think Iain is going to be very very busy this year.


Iain is already busy, a lot of us already use him for servicing whilst still in the warranty period.

You don't need to use the HPC :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

fozi.g said:


> A stage 1 won't affect your warranty so why not get it done?


Hmm... my HPC says otherwise  As Stage 1 includes a remap that will void warranty relating to drivetrain.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Find another HPC :thumbsup:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

sw20GTS said:


> Hmm... my HPC says otherwise  As Stage 1 includes a remap that will void warranty relating to drivetrain.


It will only affect your warranty if the upgrades done cause the failure to your car. The gearbox on our cars can easily handle up to 600bhp so putting another 50-60 odd horses through it via a stage 1 won't worry it at all. 

I've got a stage 1 done a month back and am getting my bell housing done through my local HPC on Monday all under warranty and with them knowing what's been done to the car.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

fozi.g said:


> It will only affect your warranty if the upgrades done cause the failure to your car. The gearbox on our cars can easily handle up to 600bhp so putting another 50-60 odd horses through it via a stage 1 won't worry it at all.
> 
> I've got a stage 1 done a month back and am getting my bell housing done through my local HPC on Monday all under warranty and with them knowing what's been done to the car.


Ah ok... bell housing already done on my GTR but when I last asked about mods it was mentioned that y pipes are ok but any ECU remaps could potentially void warranty


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Have to agree with Mr B then......find another HPC. I can see where there coming from. If any cars mapped incorrectly then it could have catastrophic results but the amount of cars that have been mapped safely by Litchfields and the number of warranty claims made even after these upgrades should give you an indication that HPC's have realised that a stage 1 will not make a car fall out of warranty.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Well Nissan effectively stage 1'd the 2011 R35, so if it's good enough for them...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> Ah ok... bell housing already done on my GTR but when I last asked about mods it was mentioned that y pipes are ok but any ECU remaps could potentially void warranty


Custom tune on mine with intakes/exhaust, TCM flash too, around 600 horses and bellhousing/turbo coolant leak all done under warranty.

HPCs talk utter bollox.

We've been down this warranty discussion road 3.56 million times in 3 years and the answer is that Nissan have been pretty fair for the vast majority of warranty claims on modded cars.

Your car, your decision, but dont be blinkered by half wits at HPCs who still push out the same nonsense.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I bet Nissan watched the aftermarket tuning scence and thought 530bhp was a safe bet with no internal engine changes to make :thumbsup:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Custom tune on mine with intakes/exhaust, TCM flash too, around 600 horses and bellhousing/turbo coolant leak all done under warranty.
> 
> HPCs talk utter bollox.
> 
> ...



Thank you.....the sound of reason. :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> I bet Nissan watched the aftermarket tuning scence and thought 530bhp was a safe bet with no internal engine changes to make :thumbsup:


I know some does  However it's been all round positive though. Most HPCs are wanting to improve their image to the customers. 

I sent a cheeky email to Litchfields as I have 2 days off next week. Let's see how this turns out  I would've loved Stage 2+ but massive price diff just for 20bhp...


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Had my gearbox changed under warrantee last month. Same mods like CC + 1000cc injectors. No issues, no complains. Just a polite request if I can send my Cobb to de-install. I have no choice of HPCs as we only have one here, but really only good words can be said about them.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Custom tune on mine with intakes/exhaust, TCM flash too, around 600 horses and bellhousing/turbo coolant leak all done under warranty.
> 
> HPCs talk utter bollox.
> 
> ...


agree 100% and also important to remember hpcs don't make warranty decisions anyway, they are made by NUK

... and Nissan UK have been very reasonable on mods and track use


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the updated gearbox software makes it feel like a new car

WOW

its a must have for any pre 11 cars

As usaul top job from Iain


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Looking forward to March for mine! Is it that night and day Robbie?

Headlight gone (drivers side) and sounds like the whistle is from the fuel pump (according to resident technical expert Arcam).


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Looking forward to March for mine! Is it that night and day Robbie?
> 
> Headlight gone (drivers side) and sounds like the whistle is from the fuel pump (according to resident technical expert Arcam).


Yep, yours is the only one I have heard the pumps running on with a stock interior ... but having said that I don't get to sit in the passenger seat very often


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> sounds like the whistle is from the fuel pump (according to resident technical expert Arcam).


Do let us know if you achieve a warranty replacement on that


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, what on a headlight ??


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Had the 2011 gearbox software installed yesterday along with the ecutek software update and a 30month service.

Adjustable launch is awesome, keeping 'R' selected whilst switching between auto and manual is also convenient but the biggest improvement for me was being able to select first quicker. My '09 was already very smooth and didn't really suffer any jerkiness but overall the upgrade is well worth it :thumbsup:

The ecutek software upgrade has mad another slight improvement also.

All in all another satisfying trip up to Litchfield's


----------



## seanmc (May 5, 2009)

I am currently having problems with Nissan Benfield Newcastle, i bought a 2010 gtr which i thought was standard, it at shown an engine management warning light for the second time, 2 o2 sensors have been changed, however nissan are now saying it has been remapped?? i need to get it back to origional and only then will they look at it!!!!

Anyone got any advice please??


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Not sure where abouts you are but I would go and see Iain at Litchfields or Severn Valley Motorsports and aks for their advice. They can tell you if it has a map and remove it for you if needs be......they'll probably fix your management light at the same time and you'll be in good hands for a future relationship with them for you car. Just don't take your credit card :chuckle:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Sean feel free to give me a call as we can revert both Ecutek and Cobb back to standard if required.

Regards

Iain


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> I would've loved Stage 2+ but massive price diff just for 20bhp...


The price jump is due to the cost of the back box but the biggest increase in noise I was told comes from changing the Y-Pipe after having mine fitted I've now decided I don't need to spend £1.5k - £3k on a back box at the current time.

My suggestion would be stage 1 (no better bang for buck, effectively £10 per extra hp) and then decide after than. 

Whether you go from:-
OEM to Stage 2
or
OEM to Stage 1 then later on Stage 2 
the overall costs are virtually the same so makes sense to go the Stage 1 route to begin with and work your way through till the car fits your criteria.

Just my opinion of course others will have different ones.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

just for those who aren't sure, Stage 2 is quieter than Stage 1.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Do let us know if you achieve a warranty replacement on that


Shouldn't be an issue - it is whistling like a ref at the Merseyside Derby - barely audible (Arcam could hear it) it may be something else but is driving me clinically insane.

WLMG will look at it when she goes down a week monday but they are always very reasonable and a fuel pump (if it turns out to actually be that - really just guessing) should be fully covered. will keep you all posted.

Headlight is on order so at least I won't look like the worlds fastest superbike for much longer.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Any idea of the torque difference between Litchfield stage 1 and 2?


----------

